# Battlefield Heroes



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a free-to-play, micro payment model Battlefield game, Windows only atm I'm afraid. It's got a cartoony style, a bit like TF2.

There are three classes - 

*The Soldier*
A balanced fighting character who focuses on leadership and healing abilities.

*The Gunner*
A big weapons character who focuses on taking and dishing out lots of damage.

*The Commando*
A sneaky character who focuses on surprise attacks from both long range and close quarters.


So anyone else playing this? I just got my beta key this morning after signing up about 4 months but I reckon they're just about ready to open it to the public, so if you sign up now it shouldn't be too long before you get to play.

I reckon this could be a game for an Urban clan to play, being free an' all, what do you reckon?

Specs: 

Operating System: Windows XP or Windows Vista 
CPU: 1.0 GHz 
RAM: 512 Mb (1Gb on Windows Vista) 
Video Card: 64Mb DirectX compliant video card with at least pixel shader 2.0 support 
Hard Drive space: 1Gb of space is required to install the game 
Internet connection: 256kbit Cable/DSL connection 

Battlefield Heroes FAQ


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 20, 2009)

That might just about run on my laptop, will take a look at it later.


----------



## purplex (Mar 20, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> It's a free-to-play, micro payment model Battlefield game, Windows only atm I'm afraid. It's got a cartoony style, a bit like TF2.
> 
> There are three classes -
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, Id be well up for blowing up some urban ass


----------



## bmd (Mar 20, 2009)

Just been playing it, it's gonna be popular I reckon, such a laugh. The maps are really small and are take and hold types but you get into it straight away and they seem to have finally distilled what makes multiplayer shooters like this tick.


----------



## purplex (Mar 22, 2009)

waiting for a beta key, is like waiting for the man


----------



## bmd (Mar 22, 2009)

purplex said:


> waiting for a beta key, is like waiting for the man



lol

They're saying the game's out in April so either way you won't have long to wait.


----------



## bmd (Mar 28, 2009)

It's gone live, open to everyone. 

http://www.battlefield-heroes.com/


----------



## The Groke (Mar 28, 2009)

Your ink demands authentication...


----------



## The Groke (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh and the graphics; rip off TF2 much?



Will still give it a go I guess, as the best multiplayer FPS experience I ever had was with Battlefield 1942 and Vietnam.
 The subsequent sequels were decent, but didn't really offer anything new, nor did the settings have as much personality as the first two.


----------



## bmd (Mar 28, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Your ink demands authentication...



Not sure what you mean.


----------



## bmd (Mar 28, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Oh and the graphics; rip off TF2 much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but then TF2 ripped them off too. As you say, give it a go, it's quite fun for a quick blast through your browser.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Not sure what you mean.



Oops - _L_ink.

The link you provided prompts for a username and password.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> quick blast through your browser.



Oh - is it browser-based then?

blimey!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 28, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> It's gone live, open to everyone.
> 
> http://play.battlefield-heroes.com/



How do I play, all I get is authorization required ?


----------



## bmd (Mar 28, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Oops - _L_ink.
> 
> The link you provided prompts for a username and password.



Oh yeah sorry, wrong link. 

Try this one - http://www.battlefield-heroes.com/


----------



## Cloud (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it finally out then?

I've been waiting since last June for this.


Still can't see any mention of a download.... only the bloody beta key crap


----------



## purplex (Mar 28, 2009)

Any good urbans?


----------



## skunkboy69 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my key.The last time I waited for anything this long was Pink Floyd reuniting.


----------



## Cloud (Mar 29, 2009)

This will be the second time I've applied 

Didn't even get a reply to the last request.

Either this is going to be seriously good or it's all going tits up. Considering it's EA and Dice I would have expected it to be a very serious project. I'm very curious as to how the game is going to make money. It's going to have to be very involving for somebody like me to cough up cash if not neccessary and saying this I hope it's not bent on extorting cash at every oppertunity.

Anyhows I wanna find out ASAP! D


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, weird. I presumed it was open because all of my credits etc had been reset and I had to start my characters again from scratch but seems it's still in beta. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Random (Mar 30, 2009)

am also waiting for this, would be up for joining a u75 clan if it works on my crappy lappy.

Was in DICE the other day, actually.  I tell you, it's nerd heaven.  There's tonnes of people working on this game, just a shame it's over a year delayed


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2009)

Random said:


> am also waiting for this, would be up for joining a u75 clan if it works on my crappy lappy.
> 
> *Was in DICE the other day, actually.*  I tell you, it's nerd heaven.  There's tonnes of people working on this game, just a shame it's over a year delayed



Oooh, tell us more!


----------



## Random (Mar 31, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Oooh, tell us more!



I could tell you, but then i'd have to kill you.  I live in stockholm these days, btw.  I was also at a talk the other day by DICE's dude who does the gun sounds for Battlefield, Ben Minto, and he told us he puts animal noises and all sorts in them!  A tiger or wolf's growl really makes the hairs on the back of your neck stand up a bit, i suppose, even if you don't really 'hear' it among the gun noise http://www.tekniskamuseet.se/templates/Page.aspx?id=23686


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2009)

They've got 5 new Battlefield games in dev atm. Battlefield 1943, Heroes, Bad Company 2 and two others which I'm not allowed to mention. Or that I just don't know the name of.


----------



## Random (Mar 31, 2009)

<taps nose>


----------



## hendo (Mar 31, 2009)

I love Bad Company on PS3.


----------



## bmd (Mar 31, 2009)

Random said:


> <taps nose>



Tell me, then kill me. I'm ok with that.



hendo said:


> I love Bad Company on PS3.



Tis a great game.


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a key that my brother in law gave me but I can't see where I enter it on the website?


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2009)

Herbert Read said:


> I have a key that my brother in law gave me but I can't see where I enter it on the website?



He'll have been sent an address with the key, get that off him and you can sign up with it.


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 10, 2009)

All signed up! 

If anyone else gets a key you enter it here:

http://beta.battlefield-heroes.com/


----------



## bmd (Apr 11, 2009)

Herbert Read said:


> All signed up!
> 
> If anyone else gets a key you enter it here:
> 
> http://beta.battlefield-heroes.com/



Nice one. If you ever fancy it, have a search for me and we can have a game together, my names are - 

JonnyForeigner
ShootyFruity
UriGeller
RalfHarriz


----------



## Cloud (Apr 11, 2009)

GOD PLEASE LET ME PLAY THIS GAME!

Still no beta key in the mail!!!!


----------



## Herbert Read (Apr 11, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Nice one. If you ever fancy it, have a search for me and we can have a game together, my names are -
> 
> JonnyForeigner
> ShootyFruity
> ...



Will do! 

I need to create a character, the name Boris Johnson was taken


----------



## Cloud (Apr 11, 2009)

Herbert Read said:


> Will do!
> 
> I need to create a character, the name Boris Johnson was taken



Got any more keys?


----------



## Random (Apr 21, 2009)

Got my key!  Not really had a chance to play yet.

Am kitemark.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 25, 2009)

got my beta key now , will be online later


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 25, 2009)

I got mine yesterday.I'll be all the Skunboys you see.It's quite fuckin cool.I was a huge fan of Modern Combat and still play online with PS2.Anyone know when it's getting full release coz my son keeps using my log in ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 28, 2009)

was playing last night and enjoying it but I am shit at these mutliplayer shooter type games.....


----------



## Cloud (May 1, 2009)

Still no key or sign of release.

Starting to piss me off now


----------



## povmcdov (Aug 11, 2009)

Well this is out finally.

EA have managed to fuck it all up yet again though. The punkbuster protection doesnt work properly and tends to kick many players after a few minutes of play unless they manually update punkbuster. As EA stated that they were going after the casual market with this game, I dont think that forcing players to mess about with things like this is a very good idea. Most "casual" gamers wont bother and just play something that actaully works. They are going to alienate a large potential market who play while skiving at work as well: The browser based system was perfect for this, but your friendly IT department isnt going to be too happy when you ask them to let you intall punkbuster...

In any case, the game isnt that great really - certainly not as good as TF2. TBF I'm a bit pissed off DICE dirtied the name of the BF franchise with this one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 11, 2009)

Edge gave it 5/10.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 20, 2009)

It is shit I'm afraid, I thought it was like an mmorpg thing but its just a cartoon version of Call of duty with a few warcraft type talent tree abilities thrown in.

I am incredibly good at it thou, I think the talents confuse the FPS gamers and the actual aiming confuses the mmorpg brigade.


----------

